# Mill Arbor "Wrench"



## Hawkeye (Oct 27, 2013)

Just a little project to make things easier in the shop. I'm posting it here to illustrate some of the techniques used on shaper, bandsaw, lathe and mill.

My Victoria U2 mill has two arbors, a 1" and a 1 1/4". I figured it  would be helpful to have a way to remove the end nut from either one to  prep it for a job while the other one was mounted in the mill. I cut a  piece of rough aluminum that I'd picked up a few years ago at the  scrappers.


 

Cleaned it up  on the shaper.


 

Drilled and bored the blank on the lathe, then cut an internal taper close to the NMTB 40 taper on the arbors. I jused the compound for the taper, rather than the taper attachment because the workpiece was a fair bit thinner than the 2' travel of the compound. The angle was 'close enough' for the application.


 


 

I drilled two holes 1/32" undersize for a pair of 3/8" steel pins and  reamed them to 10 thou under. Unfortunately, the drill bit had already  made the holes oversize.


 

The holes would have worked with a drop or two of locktite, but I wanted to try knurling to increase the size of the pins.


 

Next, onto the mill to cut a couple of rabbets to make the wrench easier to use in the vise.


 

Then to the press to instal the pins.


 

The finished wrench in use to strip and set up an arbor.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice accessory, Mike.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks, Tony.


----------

